# Avia Olympic Eta 73?



## adwallis (Jan 18, 2014)

I am a bit of a lurker on here and a part time tinkerer. So this is a hello as well as a plea for advice.

I recently purchased a 70's AVIA Olympic watch that was missing the stem (turns out it had snapped). Was sold as having an ETA 2804 movement so i purchased the correct 401 stem for such movement.

However when the watch arrived the markings on the movement are just '73' and the 401 stem is not correct, now I cannot find this ETA movement anywhere. Is anyone familair with this marking on an ETA movement, it has the ETA symbol and then just 73 under the balance wheel (has 73 marked by the keyless works too on the reverse side of the movement.


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

Eta 73 doesn't ring any bells with me. Avia Olympics often had an eta movement but there are a lot of variations (17 or 23 jewels, date or no date, incabloc etc). A few more details or perhaps a picture of the movement would be a big help.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I take it that the movement in your watch looks nothing like this one http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?12&ranfft&&2uswk&ETA_2804

David


----------



## ad_wallis (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Ill get a photo of the movement later and hopefully a picture of the marking. It is a 17j incabloc movement without and date wheel.

David, no it doesn't look like that movement in the link.

Adam


----------



## ad_wallis (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting a pic but here it is below (not the best picture). You can see the eta logo under the balance and below the symbol it is just marked 73.

[img


----------



## adwallis (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

I think what you have there is an FHF 73...

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?12&ranfft&74&2uswk&FHF_73


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

ad_wallis said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting a pic but here it is below (not the best picture). You can see the eta logo under the balance and below the symbol it is just marked 73.
> 
> [img






Digibloke is spot on that is the FHF mark not Eta i'm afraid , not that that makes any difference , you should be able to get the stem ok for it still


Cousins ref : FHF67401 Â£5.95 for 3


----------



## adwallis (Jan 18, 2014)

Ah, learning more an more each day. I must admit I assumed the marking was ETA just from a naked eye glance and read the 73, if I had used a loupe im sure I would have noticed.

Thanks all for the help, very much appreciated. I shall add that to my next order.

Adam


----------

